# WAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## superjpe (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's my dilemma. I have a Direct TV receiver (1 hdmi port), Samsung LED tv (4 hdmi ports), PS3 (1 hdmi port), and Onkyo TX-NR808 AVR (7 hdmi in, 1 hdmi out ports). I would like to know how I can hookup all in order to accomplish both of these requirements. I would like to be able to watch the TV with and without utilizing the Onkyo receiver. The wife says she does not want to hear the ceiling speakers late at night so I need to not use the receiver and external speakers; just the tv speakers then. I initially hooked up from the direct tv out to the onkyo in as well as the PS3 to Onkyo using 1.4 HDMI cables and then out to the input on tv. Worked just fine except I am always required to utilize the Onkyo. Wife says BADDDDDD option. So ----- How do I do both? :help:Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

From your Direct TV and PS3 use another set of audio outputs to go into the tv.
You can use analog, optical, coax...
I'm guessing all your gear has more than just HDMI jacks.

Instead of using an undescriptive title such as "WAF!!!!!" you should give a very brief description of the subject matter.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

A hdmi splitter for each source with one output to the onkyo and one to the tv would be the way I would go. Couple hundred bucks but will be the only way to get hdmi from every source to both the onkyo and tv at the same time.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Will his Onkyo not pass the HDMI signal through even when turned off?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope. In my case its even more of a pain than that... my zone 1 must be on just to get video output to zone 2 (mine has dual hdmi outputs), plus since zone 2 is only two channel audio the onkyo will NOT down convert the hdmi audio to two channel, meaning all my zone two audio from the onkyo are separate two channel analog audio from each source.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

TypeA said:


> ... meaning all my zone two audio from the onkyo are separate two channel analog audio from each source.


I found that out the hard way too.

Using HDMI splitters is the cleanest and best way to go.

If splitters isn't available right now, then you can try what I already posted (it's how I do it). Keep the HDMI hooked up the way it is. Then use other types of connections to connect the sources directly to the tv: component cables for video and there should be several choices for audio.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't you connect the Direct TV to the TV and use the TV speakers? I have my DVR connected to our TV by HDMI and connected to the AVR with a coax cable. The kids use the TV speakers if they don't want the AVR on.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

browndk26 said:


> Couldn't you connect the Direct TV to the TV and use the TV speakers? I have my DVR connected to our TV by HDMI and connected to the AVR with a coax cable. The kids use the TV speakers if they don't want the AVR on.


Most tv's down convert the output in this connection to a 2.0 signal.

The best option for the OP would be either HDMI splitters which I am not a fan off (another point for failure, more clutter on the install) or run a second set of cables to from the sources to the TV.

Or he could get a new receiver that has standby pass thru.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

superjpe said:


> The wife says she does not want to hear the ceiling speakers late at night so I need to not use the receiver and external speakers; just the tv speakers then.
> 
> John


Most tv's down convert the output in this connection to a 2.0 signal.


If his wife only wants to use the TV speakers then she would only get a 2.0 signal anyway, correct?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> or run a second set of cables to from the sources to the TV.


Only hdmi will allow 1080p, something I assume he wants with both these sources. Im also dont think the ps3 has dual outputs, letalone _both_ being 1080p. As much as I also dislike recommending a splitter its really the only way short of replacing the avr...


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

There are now available HDMI splitters online (4 in & 2 out) where you can connect before AVR . so 1 out to AVR & the 2nd out will go directly to TV. But your TV must capable decode lossles or DTS audio.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Analog component also supports 1080p.
I've heard both sides: that protected movies have the ability to down rez (it's up to the studio), and also that protected movies will down rez to 1080i.
Gaming consoles do support 1080p.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I think the easiest solution would be a 1x2 HDMI switch. (one in, two out) 

Direct TV to switch input - output 1 from the switch to #1 HDMI input on the TV
- output 2 from the switch to the Onkyo, Onkyo to the #2 HDMI input on the TV

Input #1 on the TV would be Direct TV , Input #2 on the TV would be the Receiver.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> Analog component also supports 1080p.
> I've heard both sides: that protected movies have the ability to down rez (it's up to the studio), and also that protected movies will down rez to 1080i.
> Gaming consoles do support 1080p.


Huh? Support is irrelevant, Im pretty sure _all_ blu ray 1080p playback _requires_ hdmi because of copy protection, even when using a ps3. Unless 720p or 1080i is being upconverted at the display...


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Concerning the game consoles I was meaning that games normally don't have copy protection, so they will play at 1080p.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> Concerning the game consoles I was meaning that games normally don't have copy protection, so they will play at 1080p.


Ah yeah, my bad, I think games will play back at 1080p


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

After googling way too much, it seems that the device manufacturers are supposed to down rez copy protected material. I don't know how strictly it is enforced. 
Anyway, it only down rez's from 1080p down to 1080i, not a great deal (not a great deal for me since my display is only 1080i anyway).
Of course there is also the dreaded 'flag' that can be activated by the studios that can down rez even further down to somewhere around 600 lines of resolution. Sounds like they may start using that soon.... I may have to get a new tv soon.

John is already going to be down rez'ing his audio by using his tv speakers, why not down rez the video a little also.


----------



## superjpe (Jan 20, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Only hdmi will allow 1080p, something I assume he wants with both these sources. Im also dont think the ps3 has dual outputs, letalone _both_ being 1080p. As much as I also dislike recommending a splitter its really the only way short of replacing the avr...


That's exactly what I did. Purchased a 4x2 hdmi v1.3 splitter and now all is well. Thanks to all for your insight. you guys all offered great advice. Now it is time to build back boxes in my attic to see if I can improve my def tech ceiling speakers......


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad youre happy, its a lame solution but ensures maximum performance.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If I read right then you have a solution but it requires the use of the receiver all the time. 

If this solution works don't reinvent the wheel. Just get a harmony remote and program all your activities in tandem one with tv speakers and one with surround. 

She gets what she wants and you get a new toy!

Everyone wins.

:edit:
You need to set the onkyo to pass audio through hdmi to the tv for this solution to work.

::edit x2::
Or if it's just the surrounds she has a problem with just put the receiver into stereo.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> :edit:
> You need to set the onkyo to pass audio through hdmi to the tv for this solution to work.


His Onkyo doesn't do that, hence the issue.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Right. My bad. 

Run analog audio for each source along with HDMI. Then run record out to the tv (assuming one of his HDMI ports is HDMI/DVI with an audio in next to it)


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

run the video source from the cable box straight to the tv along with analog audio, then run digital audio from the cable box (usually digital optical) to the receiver, then hook the rest however you like thru the receiver, your wife probably only wants to watch tv at night and can then do so with just the tv and cable box on, when you want to hear the digital surround sound from your cable box simply turn the tv volume down and turn the receiver up, this is how I have mine setup as well and works just fine


----------

